# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  Lenovo G575 - BIOS Password

## Imperator

Pershendetje! 

Kam nje laptop lenovo g575 i cili ka password ne BIOS por edhe HDD. E hapa per t'i hequr CMOS Battery por ky Laptop nuk kishte fare CMOS Battery.

Mund te me ndihhmoje njeri

----------


## ATMAN

> Pershendetje! 
> 
> Kam nje laptop lenovo g575 i cili ka password ne BIOS por edhe HDD. E hapa per t'i hequr CMOS Battery por ky Laptop nuk kishte fare CMOS Battery.
> 
> Mund te me ndihhmoje njeri


http://www.tuttovolume.net/utili/mas...tile-notebook/

----------


## Imperator

Ndonje pergjigje tjeter per problemin ne fjale?

----------


## MuhaDanger

provoje me formatizu llaptopin nashta te bon krejt fshij qka te ka nese svyn veq sun i kthen maa

----------


## DiGiT@LiFE

ajo qe ka postuar ATMAN me ka funksionuar ne disa bios
per HD nuk di se s'me ka rastisur asnjehere

----------

